# Favorire



## Luis Anselmi

Sei venuta a letto con me per impedirmi di fare altre domande. Hai favorito Gutman, ieri, facendomi uscire con quella richiesta telefonica di aiuto.  La notte scorsa sei venuta qui con loro, mi hai aspettato fuori e sei entrata con me.  Eri nelle mie braccia quando la trappola è scattata.  Non avrei pottuto neppure afferrare una pistola se ne avessi avuta una su di me,  e non avrei potuto utilizzarla per battermi, se lo avessi voluto.  E se non ti hanno portata via con loro, è soltanto perchè Gutman ha troppo buon senso per fidarsi di te in certe imprese, e perchè sperava che io avrei finito col farti di paraurti per cui, non volendo far del male a te, non sarei neppure in grado di danneggiare lui.

Datemi il senso dei verbi sottolineati sia in spagnolo, sia con sinonimi in italiano.  Per favore.


----------



## irene.acler

Luis Anselmi said:


> Sei venuta a letto con me per impedirmi di fare altre domande. Hai favorito Gutman, ieri, facendomi uscire con quella richiesta telefonica di aiuto.  La notte scorsa sei venuta qui con loro, mi hai aspettato fuori e sei entrata con me.  Eri nelle mie braccia quando la trappola è scattata.  Non avrei pottuto neppure afferrare una pistola se ne avessi avuta una su di me,  e non avrei potuto utilizzarla per battermi, se lo avessi voluto.  E se non ti hanno portata via con loro, è soltanto perchè Gutman ha troppo buon senso per fidarsi di te in certe imprese, e perchè sperava che io avrei finito col farti di paraurti per cui, non volendo far del male a te, non sarei neppure in grado di danneggiare lui.
> 
> Datemi il senso dei verbi sottolineati sia in spagnolo, sia con sinonimi in italiano.  Per favore.



Favorire= favorecer, apoyar, ayudar. En italiano se puede también decir "appoggiare qualcuno", "aiutare qualcuno".
Portare via= llevarse..en italiano puedes también decir "condurre con sè, prendere con sè".

Espero que te sea de ayuda!


----------



## Luis Anselmi

Mi hai favorito = mi hai aiutato.   
Essempio:Lei mi ha favorito al forum italiano-spagnolo rispondendo alla mia domanda.

Portarsi via qualcuna/qualcuno =  llevàrsela por la fuerza (reflessivamente)

Domanda:  portare via qualcosa (di qualcuno) =  rubare o strappare ?


----------



## irene.acler

Luis Anselmi said:


> Mi hai favorito = mi hai aiutato.
> Essempio: Lei mi ha favorito al forum italiano-spagnolo rispondendo alla mia domanda.  In questo caso non si usa il verbo "favorire", che suonerebbe arcaico...si dice semplicemente "lei mi ha aiutato nel forum.."
> 
> Portarsi via qualcuna/qualcuno =  llevàrsela por la fuerza (reflessivamente)
> 
> Domanda:  portare via qualcosa (di qualcuno) =  rubare o strappare "portare via qualcosa a qualcuno" ha effettivamente questo significato.
> 
> ?


----------



## Luis Anselmi

Irene:  e nel testo...."Hai favorito Gutman, ieri, facendomi uscire con quella richiesta telefonica di aiuto",  suona anche arcaico ?

"Vuoi favorire ? " che cosa significa.


----------



## Lava

Luis: 
el verbo Favorire tiene varios significados.
En la primera frase, quiere decir "Tu favoreciste Gutman ayer, ..." y en mi opinion no es arcaico.

"Vuoi favorire?" se usa cuando alguien quiere ofrecerte algo de tomar o de comer ("Quieres algo...?" o "Puedes servirte!")


----------



## irene.acler

Luis Anselmi said:


> Irene:  e nel testo...."Hai favorito Gutman, ieri, facendomi uscire con quella richiesta telefonica di aiuto",  suona anche arcaico ?
> 
> "Vuoi favorire ? " che cosa significa.



In questo contesto "hai favorito..." può andare bene, nel senso che probabilmente si tratta di un testo letterario (o sbaglio?). Ma nell'uso quotidiano della lingua sicuramente tendiamo ad usare altri verbi.

"Vuoi favorire" si usa per esempio quando si sta mangiando qualcosa, e una persona chiede ad un'altra se "vuole favorire", ovvero se vuole prendere qualcosa da mangiare.


----------



## irene.acler

Lava said:


> Luis:
> el verbo Favorire tiene varios significados.
> En la primera frase, quiere decir "Tu favoreciste Gutman ayer, ..." y en mi opinion no es arcaico.



Io non userei mai questo verbo in quel contesto, ad essere sincera...


----------



## Lava

Secondo me invece non è errato, e neppure arcaico. Probabilmente tu avresti detto "Hai aiutato Gutman ieri..." (dimmi se sbaglio) ma "aiutare" ha una sottilissima differenza da "favorire" secondo me.

Hai aiutato Gutman -> lo hai aiutato in prima persona, facendo qualcosa direttamente rivolto a Gutman.
Hai favorito Gutman -> Hai compiuto delle azioni che anche indirettamente sono andate a vantaggio di Gutman (come ad esempio farmi fare una richiesta telefonica di aiuto).


----------



## claudine2006

Lava said:


> Secondo me invece non è errato, e neppure arcaico. Probabilmente tu avresti detto "Hai aiutato Gutman ieri..." (dimmi se sbaglio) ma "aiutare" ha una sottilissima differenza da "favorire" secondo me.
> 
> Hai aiutato Gutman -> lo hai aiutato in prima persona, facendo qualcosa direttamente rivolto a Gutman.
> Hai favorito Gutman -> Hai compiuto delle azioni che anche indirettamente sono andate a vantaggio di Gutman (come ad esempio farmi fare una richiesta telefonica di aiuto).


Sono d'accordo. Favorire si usa correntemente con questo significato.


----------



## Luis Anselmi

Volete favorire questo vino ?  =  Quieren probar este vino ?
Tanto per favorire. =  Gracias por el ofrecimiento (?)
Voi mi avete favorito con la discussione, essempi e punti di vista sulle verbi favorire e portare (via).


----------



## claudine2006

Luis Anselmi said:


> Volete favorire questo vino ? = Quieren probar este vino ?
> Tanto per favorire. = Sólo un poco, gracias.


Favorire usato con questo significato è meno comune e suona antiquato. 


Luis Anselmi said:


> Voi mi avete favorito con la discussione esempi e punti di vista sui verbi favorire e portare (via).


In questo caso, userei, _mi avete fornito_.


----------



## Luis Anselmi

Sebbene mi confido di aver capito, userò "favorire" come sinonimo di aiutare indirettamente a qualcuno. Grazie Irene, Lava e Claudine. Sono pronto per favorirli con il mio spagnolo


----------



## claudine2006

Luis Anselmi said:


> Sebbene credo di aver capito, userò "favorire" come sinonimo di aiutare indirettamente a qualcuno. Grazie Irene, Lava e Claudine. Sono pronto a favorirvi il mio spagnolo


Di niente e grazie mille per l'offerta. Contiamo su di te!


----------



## irene.acler

Grazie mille a te Luis!


----------

